# Small Dogs Detained by Butte Co Animal Control NEED HOMES



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I am adopting a male maltese that was removed from a home by animal control along with over 25 other small dogs. 

I am not sure if the home was a puppy mill or a hoarder's home, but the dogs were extremely neglected and scared (as you can imagine). The dogs have been cared for a local vet's office for the past three weeks and are ready for their new homes!

I bring home my baby tomorrow, but I thought I would post a link for the remaining dogs (including a female maltese) if anyone is interested.

The adoption fee is $80 which includes a vet check, spay/neuter, heart worm check, and vaccinations.

http://www.buttecounty.net/publichealth/animal/adopt.html


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bless your heart! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Please post some pictures once you get your new baby home!!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of "Kosmo" after he had been shaved down. 










Poor thing, he is so scared. His nails were so long that he couldn't walk on them and they were bleeding from the knuckles..  

He gets neutered tomorrow and a good teeth cleaning. I can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (onedebora @ Mar 11 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743528


> Here's a pic of "Kosmo" after he had been shaved down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor thing!! :smcry: I'm so glad he's going to get a loving home! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: He is just precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can wait to see pic's of him after you've had him for a while!! Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, poor dogs, I hope they all find as good homes as Kosmo has! :wub: 

Wish I had room for one more. Maybe I will cross-post one of the non-Maltese  on another board I frequent.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

They all look so terrified, it just breaks my heart. Poor little Kosmo, he is definitely a lucky boy to be going home with you. Bless you for taking him in! I can't wait to see how he changes as he grows more confident and learns what love really is.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck/
I think your an angel and I am so happy for Kosmo :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I can not wait until you can get him home, let him snuggle up on your lap and you can tell him how wonderful his life is getting ready to become!!
Bless you!!! :flowers:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Kosmo has a new chance at life and being loved and pampered.
Thanks for posting this and please keep us updated.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Kosmo is so lucky to be getting a furever home. Bless you for taking him.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for taking Kosmo! Those poor babies - I can't imagine what they've been through.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is he home yet? 

I posted the link on another site, one for schnauzers. Now I see the Maltese female is not on the linked page anymore. I hope she found a wonderful home!  

The schnauzer is still on the page.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the best wishes and support!!

I just brought Kosmo home and he is already wandering about and exploring! Considering he was just neutered and had his teeth cleaned, he sure is in good spirits!

However, he is very cautious and won't let me pet him. When I attempt to, he flinches..which indicates to me that maybe he has been hit?? That just makes my stomach churn.  

I will give him plenty of time to warm up and his new home. Kayla seems to have accepted him pretty easily (a lot sooner than I thought she would). She wants to play, but he is so not interested. 

Also, he is going around marking his terrority....probably too soon to potty train him, but I hope I can survive until then! If anyone has any ideas or suggestions let me know!

Thank you Mss for posting the link in another forum..glad to see the Maltese has been adopted (hopefully to a good home!)


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Marking in the house? :shocked: Better avoid that right from the beginning, with crating, confining to a bathroom with a baby gate, etc. Once they've marked, they can smell it even though we clean it up to our own satisfaction. (I'm having probs with my newest little guy.) 

I hope he was not hit, but maybe he just was neglected and is not used to being handled at all. Being shaved means he'll feel it all the more! 

Bless you for taking him in. And I'm sure the rescuers and others on this site can offer you some tips on making him your own good boy!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Have you thought about using a belly band? Or do you think that will be too traumatic for him? Poor guy  it sounds like he's probably had little to no training. The idea of one of these poor babies being hit.... Ugh it just makes me want to go beat on the person that could possibly do that.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Mar 13 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744654


> Have you thought about using a belly band? Or do you think that will be too traumatic for him? Poor guy  it sounds like he's probably had little to no training. The idea of one of these poor babies being hit.... Ugh it just makes me want to go beat on the person that could possibly do that.[/B]


Great idea about the belly band! Having only a girl for long, I was at a loss for what to do with the marking problem! I ordered two belly band from ebay this weekend and I am excited to try them out!

Day 4 with Kosmo...he licked my hand this morning when I greeted him!!! :wub: This is HUGE considering he won't let me pet him. He is also following me around everywhere, true to the maltese nature. 

Thanks again everyone for your great ideas and support! I love this site


----------

